# The Goldmine. Top Cash Paid for Gold Silver & Platinum! 2nd Store Opening Today!!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

*The Goldmine. Top Cash Paid for Gold Silver & Platinum! 2nd Store Opening Today!!!*

It's official. After working 2 weeks and till 1:30 am tonight getting it ready, the 2nd store is opening tomorrow at 10am. 

The Goldmine. 11 Miracle Strip Pkwy Fort Walton Beach. Just west of Beal Pkwy on the North side of 98 between LaQuinta Inn and Big 10 Tires. 

Go in and see JD7.62 (Jason) behind the counter, cash for gold silver and platinum, and payin better than anybody around!

And of course the original store still open at 3503 N. Palafox in Pensacola, right at the corner of Fairfield next to Camancho Bail Bonds and across from Jones Flooring.

Either store you go to, let em know your a friend of mine, and they'll give you an even higher price. Worth at least seein what any old jewelery coins or silver is worth with the prices so high right now!

One member on here this week said he had an old broken gold watch band that wasn't able to be fixed. He expected to get a few hundred dollars in scrap price from us.

How about $1,220.00!

Gold is at an all time record high, along with silver. You probably got cash laying in the bottom of your jewelery box, and scrap prices now are almost close to what you paid for it 10 years ago.

Come see us at either store. Forum members behind the counter in both!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Congradulation Clay


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome Clay, congratulations on store #2...looks like your plan is coming together quite nicely.

Jimmy


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

What happened to my question from Saturday? Did it get deleted?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Aqua, I briefly saw it when I looked, about stuff you mined yourself but didn't have time to really look at it and respond.

From what I gathered by what you said, it would have to be assayed to deterine the exact quantity of pure 24 in it. With jewelery we test to see what carat it is and then instantly know the exact percentage and how many grams of gold and that can be extracted. With what you mined in a natural state the purity would vary. 

The turn around time for that is 3 days. If you are interested shoot me a PM and I can give you more details. 

By the way, I'm wondering what happened to your post too...I do remember seeing it


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Clay, I thought maybe someone got offended by it. I couldn't figure out how they would but who knows. I might have to bring some of it to one of your stores. Its~ 83-87% pure (depending on the nugget) with the other element primarily copper.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Aquahollic said:


> What happened to my question from Saturday? Did it get deleted?



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ilver-platinum-2nd-store-opening-today-87561/


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Aqua, yes, it would definitely have to be assayed. If you have a large quantity, (In the several thousands) I could give you a very nice price. And an exact price per ounce of actual 24k before the assay.

I'll pm you my number, and feel free to call.


----------

